# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Policia e Kosovës - Foto

## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon

duke i arrestuare serbet ne nje proteste ne kosove
http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/...s9d8C/610x.jpg

----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon

Qendra e Kosovës për Siguri Publike Edukim dhe Zhvillim

----------


## drifilon

Qendra e Kosovës për Siguri Publike Edukim dhe Zhvillim

----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## ardiana luzha

Shume shume me pelqejne :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------


## drifilon



----------

